# Forum > MMO > Guild Wars 2 > GW2 Bots and Programs >  TBS - Black lion trading bot

## thebotsuite

*The Bot Suite Black Lion Trading Bot*
Status: Working

GW2 Trading Bot
*What is the gw2 trading bot?*
The black lion trading bot is the exclusive Trading Bot for the Guild Wars 2 Black Lion auction house. The trading bot is the premiere way of making gold in Guild Wars. The trading bot exploits the spread between an item to make sure you are always the highest bidder and the lowest seller. This bot is not for trading an high volume of items but rather trading a lot of items with good amounts of margin.

*Current Features:*
Keep your buy orders up to dateSell Items in your inventoryCancel undercut sell ordersHave the option to undercut or keep it fair with your fellow playersCancel all your buy ordersUnobtrusive mode - Keep your orders up to date while you play the gameBuy items that you defineA wide variety of options to trade how you wantUse the most up to date database for finding profitable itemsA slew of options to find profitable items along with profilesWrite your own scripts in python using the bots functions


*How much Gold can I make from this?*

The more gold you have the more gold you can make, but we have found that how much gold you make is entirely dependent on you. Some users can make anywhere from 200-500 gold a month but others who know how to optimize their settings can make easily 2000-3000 gold a month. 

*How do I purchase?*

Head on over to our website: thebotsuite.com

*How many orders or trades can I make?*

You can make unlimited trades with this program.

*Will I be banned using this?*

This is fully undetectable and as long as you don’t run it 24/7 you wont be banned!

*Do I have to have the game up to use it or can I use the bot minimized?*
You can run the bot minimized however certain features will be disabled.

*Can I use this bot while I am playing the game or running other bots?*
Yes you can! You simply put the bot into unobtrusive mode and it will run in the background while you play the game. For more info look up the how to documentation for the bot.



Watch a video of the bot here:

----------


## IRONJJ

anyone know of a bot like this but free?

----------


## kalfis049

This was a great bot when it was still around

----------

